# Has Anyone found vouchers for Libre 1 Sensors?



## Andy777 (Feb 24, 2022)

Looking for vouchers or half price offers


----------



## Lucyr (Feb 24, 2022)

I’ve never ever heard of them doing vouchers or price offers in all the years I’ve been self funding them (a lot of years, since initial release)


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 25, 2022)

As Lucy says they don't offer this sort of thing xx


----------



## grovesy (Feb 25, 2022)

If you order direct from Abbott , you tick a box and fill your details and get the VAT removed.


----------



## helli (Feb 25, 2022)

Hi @Andy777 are you asking because you have seen vouchers in the past or read about them?
It is certainly not something I have ever seen. I suspect Abbott's generosity goes no further than one free trial. 

If you want to pay half as much, why not wear sensors half the time. As you are looking for Libre 1, I assume the alarms are not important to you and assume (sorry maybe too many assumptions) you are not treating you diabetes with insulin so want the Libre to see patterns. You can learn a lot from 2 weeks of Libre data in terms of how different foods and activities affect your blood sugars which you can put into action without wearing a sensor.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 25, 2022)

helli said:


> Hi @Andy777 are you asking because you have seen vouchers in the past or read about them?
> It is certainly not something I have ever seen. I suspect Abbott's generosity goes no further than one free trial.
> 
> If you want to pay half as much, why not wear sensors half the time. As you are looking for Libre 1, I assume the alarms are not important to you and assume (sorry maybe too many assumptions) you are not treating you diabetes with insulin so want the Libre to see patterns. You can learn a lot from 2 weeks of Libre data in terms of how different foods and activities affect your blood sugars which you can put into action without wearing a sensor.


It says in the box they are on Insulin.


----------



## Andy777 (Feb 25, 2022)

grovesy said:


> If you order direct from Abbott , you tick a box and fill your details and get the VAT removed.


Thank you. I've ordered from 3 different online sources and all came VAT free......and cheaper than Abbott..........without having to tick a box.


----------



## Andy777 (Feb 25, 2022)

helli said:


> Hi @Andy777 are you asking because you have seen vouchers in the past or read about them?
> It is certainly not something I have ever seen. I suspect Abbott's generosity goes no further than one free trial.
> 
> If you want to pay half as much, why not wear sensors half the time. As you are looking for Libre 1, I assume the alarms are not important to you and assume (sorry maybe too many assumptions) you are not treating you diabetes with insulin so want the Libre to see patterns. You can learn a lot from 2 weeks of Libre data in terms of how different foods and activities affect your blood sugars which you can put into action without wearing a sensor.


I am asking because I'm thrifty   and because I like BOGOF
Seriously, my monthly care bills are wild and I'm trying to avoid them escalating further.
Yes I saw that tip about not immediately replacing sensors in order to cover a longer period and I try to do that. Your first assumption is correct, the second one, not. I like sensors because I can take my own reading before reaching for a snack and because I can better avoid hypos.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 25, 2022)

Just be aware I have read some people having problems getting Abbott to replace if there is a problem, and they were not purchased through a recognised supplier.


----------



## rebrascora (Feb 25, 2022)

It does also happen that some people get diabetes gear on prescription and then flog it on ebay. Totally unethical but up to you if you feel a bargain is more important than the risk of supporting such dubious practice. Just something to be aware of if it is a private individual selling just one or two items rather than a business which is selling multiple pharmaceutical items.


----------



## Andy777 (Feb 25, 2022)

grovesy said:


> Just be aware I have read some people having problems getting Abbott to replace if there is a problem, and they were not purchased through a recognised supplier.


Why would Abbott be responsible in that case? Surely the supplier would have to replace them?


----------



## Andy777 (Feb 25, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> It does also happen that some people get diabetes gear on prescription and then flog it on ebay. Totally unethical but up to you if you feel a bargain is more important than the risk of supporting such dubious practice. Just something to be aware of if it is a private individual selling just one or two items rather than a business which is selling multiple pharmaceutical items.


Aww, c'mon. I wasn't born yesterday! you are getting carried away with your assumptions. Of course I'm buying from a well-known online pharmacy.


----------



## helli (Feb 25, 2022)

Andy777 said:


> I am asking because I'm thrifty   and because I like BOGOF
> Seriously, my monthly care bills are wild and I'm trying to avoid them escalating further.
> Yes I saw that tip about not immediately replacing sensors in order to cover a longer period and I try to do that. Your first assumption is correct, the second one, not. I like sensors because I can take my own reading before reaching for a snack and because I can better avoid hypos.


Apologies, I failed to read your signature wrt insulin. 
That said, before I was lucky to get Libre on prescription (it sucks that people with T2 on insulin do not qualify), I was funding one every 6 weeks and found it very valuable.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 25, 2022)

Andy777 said:


> Why would Abbott be responsible in that case? Surely the supplier would have to replace them?


Because Abbott replace faulty sensors that are themselves and on Prescription as they are the manufacturer!


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 25, 2022)

Andy777 said:


> Why would Abbott be responsible in that case? Surely the supplier would have to replace them?


Suppliers have nothing to do with faulty sensors, after all it isn't their fault as they don't manufacture the product


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Feb 25, 2022)

Kaylz said:


> Suppliers have nothing to do with faulty sensors, after all it isn't their fault as they don't manufacture the product


If a shop sells you something that's faulty, it's the shop's responsibility to deal with it.


----------



## Robin (Feb 25, 2022)

Bruce Stephens said:


> If a shop sells you something that's faulty, it's the shop's responsibility to deal with it.


But sometimes they deal with it by telling you it'll be simpler if you contact the manufacturer direct. Saves arguments about whether the goods were faulty, or whether you didn’t use them properly. How would the retailer know if you’d prepped your arm according to the instructions, for example?


----------



## helli (Feb 25, 2022)

I have never got my sensors direct from Abbott but have always gone to them to report a problem and get a replacement.
I had zero expectation that SuperDrug or Asda would have any clue what to do with a Libre sensor that was reporting too high when I bought mine from their shops.


----------



## Andy777 (Feb 25, 2022)

Robin said:


> But sometimes they deal with it by telling you it'll be simpler if you contact the manufacturer direct. Saves arguments about whether the goods were faulty, or whether you didn’t use them properly. How would the retailer know if you’d prepped your arm according to the instructions, for example?


No matter, the law holds the supplier responsible and the supplier MUST contact the manufacturer. Insist on it at all times. That is your right.


----------



## Robin (Feb 25, 2022)

Andy777 said:


> No matter, the law holds the supplier responsible and the supplier MUST contact the manufacturer. Insist on it at all times. That is your right.


Sometimes it is more practical, and a lot less hassle not to insist on your rights. 
I can imagine protracted weeks of going back and forth with the supplier, but a quick phone call or email to Abbot normally solves it in one go, with a replacement mailed directly to you.
 I had a broken vacuum cleaner once, still under guarantee. John Lewis said to me, look, we could arrange to collect it, inspect it, refund you if that is appropriate, then you can buy a new one….but if we give you the number of the manufacture, we know they are very good at sending out a replacement with no quibbles, and it’ll be quicker and easier, if you are prepared to phone them, and you’ll have your new cleaner from them next day delivery. So that’s what I did, (with the proviso that I could go back to JL customer services if I encountered problems).


----------



## Andy777 (Feb 25, 2022)

helli said:


> I was funding one every 6 weeks and found it very valuable.


That's useful to know. I have been delaying replacing the sensor by only a few days so that I'm buying 2 every 33 days. I'd wait longer than that but for the fact I used to get a lot of nocturnal hypos but have only had one since I started using sensors 6 weeks ago. Good innit


----------



## Andy777 (Feb 25, 2022)

Robin said:


> Sometimes it is more practical, and a lot less hassle not to insist on your rights.
> I can imagine protracted weeks of going back and forth with the supplier, but a quick phone call or email to Abbot normally solves it in one go, with a replacement mailed directly to you.
> I had a broken vacuum cleaner once, still under guarantee. John Lewis said to me, look, we could arrange to collect it, inspect it, refund you if that is appropriate, then you can buy a new one….but if we give you the number of the manufacture, we know they are very good at sending out a replacement with no quibbles, and it’ll be quicker and easier, if you are prepared to phone them, and you’ll have your new cleaner from them next day delivery. So that’s what I did, (with the proviso that I could go back to JL customer services if I encountered problems).


Interesting read, Robin. We have been very fortunate throughout our long lives in never having to declare anything at all damaged or faulty but I am aware of the law should I ever have to.


----------



## helli (Feb 25, 2022)

Andy777 said:


> That's useful to know. I have been delaying replacing the sensor by only a few days so that I'm buying 2 every 33 days. I'd wait longer than that but for the fact I used to get a lot of nocturnal hypos but have only had one since I started using sensors 6 weeks ago. Good innit


For me Libre don’t stop hypos. They give me the data to work out what causes them so i was am to make adjustments to my treatment to minimise hypos.
I was managing my diabetes with finger pricks for over 15 years and others have been doing so for much much longer - those who are receiving their long term medals didn’t have finger prick meters for most of their life with diabetes.


----------



## Andy777 (Feb 25, 2022)

helli said:


> For me Libre don’t stop hypos. They give me the data to work out what causes them so i was am to make adjustments to my treatment to minimise hypos.
> I was managing my diabetes with finger pricks for over 15 years and others have been doing so for much much longer - those who are receiving their long term medals didn’t have finger prick meters for most of their life with diabetes.


Well, yes. That's what I was trying to say, that the sensor lets me see when my bs is going down and I know that I need to adjust my food, and in doing so I haven't had any hypos in 6 weeks. I cannot imagine life as a diabetic without a finger prick (fp) meter. How did fp work back then? Maybe there were fewer diabetics years ago as I never became aware of anyone with diabetes, as far as I remember. Correction, there was a lovely, very jolly, happy-go-lucky colleague at work who did not take a blind bit of notice of his diabetes, who ate mars bars nearly every day and sadly died in his 50s. That would be some 30 years ago and he is the only diabetic that I knew of.


----------

